# what colour is your faviourate in ferrets



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

as the title sugests. i am just intested to know what the popular colour is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Did someone forget the poll?...lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

aye! lol your too fast! pmsl


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i like all colours they are great pets would love to get a silver though


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

silvers are pretty i have some, there was 2 in my last litter they are georgous.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so lucky when i was looking round the nearest ones to me were in manchester and didnt fancy driving all that way


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> aye! lol your too fast! pmsl


lol...ive just voted Albino.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> silvers are pretty i have some, there was 2 in my last litter they are georgous.


Oh ive never seen a silver one....bet that looks gorgeous.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

the cinnamen ones look nice as well seen a pic of one


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here is gemini and salam


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> here is gemini and salam


Ahh they are so cute.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they have more silver in now though will get some new pics of gemini for ya soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> they have more silver in now though will get some new pics of gemini for ya soon


Great, cant wait to see them.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shes one pretty girl i am very pleased with her. Really glad people like albinos they are georgous many people seem to be put off by the red eyes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> shes one pretty girl i am very pleased with her. Really glad people like albinos they are georgous many people seem to be put off by the red eyes.


I think that adds to the appeal.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

interesting.... i thought polecats would win the poll hands down.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I love the polecat colouring, and the albinos.....and the sandys lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they're certainly addictive arnt they lol.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i choose polecat, silver and sandy but i loves them all really


----------



## rosser (Feb 16, 2009)

my favourite is albino


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They are all cute its been interesting seeing what people like.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't vote yet but dark eyed white all the way! I don't know why, i just love them much more than any other kind!

Peace
Red


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

_I can't vote either, but I love Silvers. My first ferret was Silver. He was much darker than your babies though DKDream, though I just looked at his baby picture and he was lighter then . I also of course love Polecat & Albino...the colour of my new boys 



_


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Laurel&Hardy said:


> _I can't vote either, but I love Silvers. My first ferret was Silver. He was much darker than your babies though DKDream, though I just looked at his baby picture and he was lighter then . I also of course love Polecat & Albino...the colour of my new boys
> 
> 
> 
> _


Your silver was beautiful, the babies are darker now they where light as kits but as they are getting older they're abit darker now. Both their mum and dad where DEWs


----------



## ferretman4 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ill always have a fond spot for sandys but silvers mitts and a.o.c are always my favs. Baiscally anything that isnt just an albino or regular poley still nice but i like somthing a bit diffrent


----------

